# Photo Mechanic 6 is out



## mcasan (Mar 25, 2019)

Photo Mechanic is the app the sets the standard for fast and flexible image import and viewing. Version 6 is now out. If you have version 5 you can get a discounted upgrade. Also new licenses are being discounted.
At the link below you can read about the update and new features in version 6. In April the beta will begin for an optional catalog module for PM6. PM6 with a catalog used with Luminar Plugin, Topaz Studio, or Photo Raw Edit could be serious serious competitors to an Adobe package.  Past time for Adobe to set up their game, especially for the library module.
Tour Photo Mechanic 6 | Camera Bits, Inc.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 25, 2019)

Until the DAM add-on is released, we won't know how much competitive pressure it really puts on Adobe.  But one thing is for sure.  Adding PM 6 DAM to Luminar or any other non-destructive editor really reduces the "unique selling proposition" or the competitive claim that only Lightroom is an end-to-end solution for photographers.  PM is probably better known and more widely used than any of the desktop standalone DAMs now on the market.

Of course, if the workflow is split between two or more applications, then workflow discipline becomes very important to avoid "lost" work or "missing" photos.  And compatibility issues between PM DAM and the image editor need to be addressed.

I'm happy to see this development.  I agree with Mcasan that it's time for Adobe to up their game with Lightroom's DAM (and as an image editor).

Phil Burton


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 25, 2019)

I think you're misrepresenting that USP, Phil, which is more about the advantage of managing and processing in a single application. People could string together a workflow from a few applications long before Aperture and LR, and I don't see PM's long-promised catalogue as much more than a brave attempt to sell more to their niche of users. They were promising a catalogue app before smartphones were invented, and it'll be interesting to see if they've simply ignored the last 12 years....


----------



## mcasan (Mar 25, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> They were promising a catalogue app before smartphones were invented, and it'll be interesting to see if they've simply ignored the last 12 years....



Gee, that sounds like Serif's promises for Affinity Photo.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 26, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> I think you're misrepresenting that USP, Phil, which is more about the advantage of managing and processing in a single application. People could string together a workflow from a few applications long before Aperture and LR, and I don't see PM's long-promised catalogue as much more than a brave attempt to sell more to their niche of users. They were promising a catalogue app before smartphones were invented, and it'll be interesting to see if they've simply ignored the last 12 years....


John,

You may be entirely correct here.  I tend to look at this points in terms of market dynamics and opportunities.  And if I were at Camera Bits, I would certainly want to use this message and maybe even do joint marketing or cross-promotion with some of the other non-destructive editor companies.

Has it been 12 years since Camera Bits first promised a catalog.  In the email group _controlledvocabulary_, someone said that they first promised a catalog in 2011.

Years ago, I tried to string together a workflow that included Nikon Capture NX2, Photoshop, an app for lens corrections, a DAM (IDImager,since replaced with Photo Supreme, which I do not recommend).  it was a mess.

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh yes, at least 12 years, Phil. I remember because I was at a DAM convention in Seattle and was joking with Peter Krogh about how long it had been promised.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 26, 2019)

mcasan said:


> Photo Mechanic is the app the sets the standard for fast and flexible image import and viewing



I certainly would like to see LR's import run faster. I also keep reading that PM is also the fastest in culling and rating a large shoot as its viewing speed is superior.
However, for me, I find that my rate limiting step in culling is me - not the software.

I just got back from an air show this weekend with over 2800 raw shots. Importing with LR could have been faster, but I just did it in 3 major chunks (3 cards) while I did something else. Now the culling and rating speed is almost all me.  I need to compare very similar shots.

I only had a few really bad shots - with today's cameras you can't go too far wrong very often. I finally worked my way through the first round of reducing the better shots to about 270. I will need at least one more pass to get to my "top 100"; which is still a lot.
Anyway, LR is still the better tool for me for this, as I often do some preliminary developing as I cull and rate.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 26, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> Oh yes, at least 12 years, Phil. I remember because I was at a DAM convention in Seattle and was joking with Peter Krogh about how long it had been promised.


Too bad Camera Bits botched that one up.  Given their popularity, albeit with certain niche markets, they might have had a real impact back in 2007 with a well-designed DAM, especially if they also sold the DAM as a standalone product.  Even today, the choice among standalone DAMs for desktop/consumer use is not very compelling.

When the PM 6 DAM  beta comes available for download, you can be sure that I will try it out.  If, hoping against hope, that certain key capabilities have been implemented, I might just spring for that DAM and then figure out how I can best use PM 6 and that DAM in my Lightroom-centric workflow.    Without that DAM, I don't feel justified in spending US $150 for PM 6 for some improvements in initial culling, keywording, etc over what I can already do in Lightroom.  I'd rather spend that money on Lightroom plug-ins.

Phil Burton


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 26, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> When the PM 6 DAM  beta comes available for download, you can be sure that I will try it out.


I guess I won't be trying out that beta.  Today I learned that the beta is available only to current PM 6 users.  Coming Soon | Camera Bits, Inc.

Phil Burton


----------



## mcasan (Apr 21, 2019)

I will definitely try the DAM beta.   If it works, the combo of PM6, its DAM, Luminar Flex, and Topaz Studio gives me real options.    Hopefully the beta is indeed available this coming week.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 24, 2019)

PM6 Plus beta was released yesterday.   It is available for registered PM6 owners.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 24, 2019)

mcasan said:


> PM6 Plus beta was released yesterday.   It is available for registered PM6 owners.


Have you downloaded it yet?  Do  you have to sign a Non Disclosure Agreement in order to do the download?

Phil Burton


----------



## mcasan (Apr 25, 2019)

yes I have it.       Log into your Camerabits account and go to Support and then Community Forums.   Look for the Announcements forum.

"Hello Everyone,

The Photo Mechanic Plus Beta has finally arrived and without much time to spare.  This beta is open to all Photo Mechanic 6 users.  We would appreciate you trying Photo Mechanic Plus Beta 1 and giving us your feedback and relay any bugs that you find to us.  Two new message boards have been created to discuss the beta.  Please do not discuss the beta on any of the other boards.  For support on the beta post in Support, and to request features, post in Feature Requests

Please note that the Photo Mechanic Plus Beta is not feature complete nor is it tuned for maximum performance.  Any catalogs you create may need to be updated if the underlying database format changes.

We invite you to be part of the development process."


----------

